# Where to find my karma rating...



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 23, 2006)

I was just wondering where I could find my karma rating?  I did search the forums for the answer and found that it should be in the User CP, then scroll down and it should say "Latest Reputation" or something along those lines, but I looked and could find nothing.  Could it be that no one has given me any?  No big deal, I was just wondering!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2006)

mrs c., look for the karma that i just sent you in your user cp.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you!!  Now I understand what to look for.   No one had sent me any yet so that's why I couldn't see it.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 23, 2006)

Check again Mrs. Cuillo.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 23, 2006)

And one more time, I think I saw Santa on your roof top  

kadesma


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 23, 2006)

Well thank you everyone!!  I like my early Christmas presents!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> Oh gee! Took me forever to find the answer to my same question! Aha! Thanks!
> Hugs,
> Pook


Have you checked lately?

kadesma


----------

